# Man kills pregnant gf, her sister, himself in dispute over baby name



## Carol (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...d_killings_were_over_baby_name/?p1=News_links


----------



## David43515 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just can`t wrap my mind around something like that. How could something as insignificant as a name make someone so angry that they would kill anyone? Let alone the mother of thier child?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 25, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Just can`t wrap my mind around something like that. How could something as insignificant as a name make someone so angry that they would kill anyone? Let alone the mother of thier child?



Well, a couple of days ago I read a newspaper article about a guy decapitating his mother with a katana. After the police broke down the door (neighbors had alerted them to the screams) he was found still screaming at the body 'Repent! Repent!

So all in all, I don't think that a lot of rational thought go into such events.


----------

